# The Ex-Boyfriend Cookbook



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

For a review of "The Ex-Boyfriend Cookbook: They Came, They Cooked, They Left . . . (But We Ended Up With Some Great Recipes)" by Erin Ergenbright and Thisbe Nissen see Washington Post review at the link below. It sounds eccentric, perhaps even interesting.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn...-2002Aug4.html


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

The title alone is great.

Phil


----------

